# Civil Service Lists



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

Can someone explain this to me?

If I am reading the law correctly, then a DVet or Vet that scores a 71 on the test would be higher on the eligibility list for a town in which he/she resides than a non Vet who lives in that same town and scores 100.

Is this correct?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

yep...doesnt that suck grapes!


----------



## fscpd910 (Apr 3, 2004)

I think that works this way. Not 100% sure.

Joe Doe 71+2 points Vet status Resident
John Doe 100 Resident
Jason Doe 71 Resident
Joe Clark 100 Non-Resident


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

not that the civil service test actually tests one's ability to be a good police officer, but I think this is kind of scary.

I know this has been the knock on civil service, but I actually thought the score meant more than it does, for example

Jack Doe 99% + VET + resident
John Doe 100% + resident
Joe Doe 99% + resident
Jeff Doe 100% + non resident
Jim Doe 85% + VET + resident
Josh Doe 85% + VET
Jeb Doe 72% + non resident

In fact I think this is how most other states do it. You get "extra" points for being a vet or a resident.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Ok, I will try to keep it simple, This should demonstrate how you are ranked on a civil service list. Hope it helps, oh ya Civil Service does not give points of any kind for preference other than employment experience.


1. 70% Dvet/Resident
2. 70% Vet/Resident
3. 70% Resident/Civilian-Parent Killed in the line of duty
4. 100% Resident/Civilian
5. 70% Dvet/Non-Resident
6. 70% Vet/Non-Resident
7. 70% Non Resident/Civilian-Parent Killed in the line of duty
8. 100% Non/Resident Civilian

*Note where the Residents and Non Residents with the highest score are, people have this idea that it is based on Black, White,Female, AA action well its not, if you are classified in one of the absolute preference categorys by civil service all you need is a passing score of 70% to go to the top of the list. I hope this helps you out.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

MPOC you hit the nail right on the head. Couldn't be anymore direct than that. Been in that #4 spot myself for almost five years. Might be light at the end of the tunnel..... :shock:


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Mitpo62";p="67079 said:


> MPOC you hit the nail right on the head. Couldn't be anymore direct than that. Been in that #4 spot myself for almost five years. Might be light at the end of the tunnel..... :shock:


Hang in there Bro


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

it could also be like this.........

1.) 534 DVET Resident 
2.) 534 Veteran Resident
3.) 534 Civilian Resident 
4.) 402A (70 or above) Resident/ Non resident (can be either)
5.) 94 DVET Resident
6.) 72 DVET Resident
7.) 97 Veteran Resident
8.) 86 Veteran Resident
9.) 100 Civilian Resident
10.) 97 Veteran Non-resident
11.) 72 Civilian Non-resident


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Anyone know the link for the CS layoff list? I tried searching through the HRD website to no avail. Surely a layoff list must still exist...? :roll:


----------



## SPDLEAJ52 (Jul 7, 2005)

Mitpo62";p="67888 said:


> Anyone know the link for the CS layoff list? I tried searching through the HRD website to no avail. Surely a layoff list must still exist...? :roll:


Still nothing on the lay off lists. Apparently, there is a list out there somewhere with 49 people on it. I have gone to all of the links that are out there, you only seem to get to the HRD website main page. Calling HRD is an adventure in itself. Oh well, we'll see the list someday

"just when you think you have all of the answers, I change the questions!"


----------

